# Black Domina



## Crazy Horse (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone grown or smoked before? Medicinal values? Seems like a potent little plant, looking for a nice indica with medicinal values.


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

I have grown it, and I am a fan. It has medicinal value that's for sure, and if you have problems sleeping you won't anymore. It also has a very spicey/peppery taste to it, not very sweet. I enjoy BD a lot, plus it's a nice 4 way. Good Luck Crazy Horse!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 10, 2008)

Check my gj in my sig. The SAD is Black Domina femmed.


----------



## nickname (May 10, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Check my gj in my sig. The SAD is Black Domina femmed.



it might be so, but its not the real deal as sensi produce black domina and they don't do feminized.


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

I was fortunate to get some of the Sensi in packaging and I loved it...lots. Only dropped 3 seeds and one is really nice. It just got cut before the "incident" and me and my brother in law love it, becuase it is not sweet, it is very body high to me. It's like Ambien at least the plant I got, and that is what I heard.


----------



## Dankerz (May 12, 2008)

i still got sum old beans of 
Blackdom X Williamwonder
Blackdom x Greengiant
and a few other i cant think of.. all are one hitter quiterz


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 12, 2008)

I haven't read one bad report on it yet. Easy to grow and a devistating high. What more can u ask for. I hate planing my grows so far ahead. Not planing on doing an indoor grow till fall, and I've changed my mind about a hundred time already. So many strains, and so little time.


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

I know what your sayin Crazyhorse, I have about fifty strains on my wishlist but I just dont have enough room to grow them all.  I change my mind almost every day on what I will order next.   Right now its looking like C-4 from Chimera.  Goodluck with that BD.  Ive read nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 14, 2008)

I heard Mental Floss from Chimera was excellent too! That one is on my to grow list as well lol.


----------



## maineharvest (May 14, 2008)

I got a few Mentals going right now.   I got one mother that Im going to start cutting clones off of tomorrow and I have one more that has not shown its sex yet.  I also have one male out on the back deck that im keeping for pollen.  Not sure what I want to cross it with yet.  Probably my white rhino.  Ill definitly have a smoke report in a few months.


----------

